# Prostatakrebs > Prostatakrebs und Psyche >  Sag ich´s unserem Sohn, 14 Jahre ?

## Berntt

Hallo,

ich habe mit meiner Frau eine Meinungsverschiedenheit. Meine Frau ist der Meinung, dass ich meine Erkrankung unserem 14 jährigen Sohn mitteilen sollte.

Ich meine, es würde unseren Sohn z.Zt. nur unnötig psychisch belasten.

Zur Situation: Meine Erkrankung ist zwar fortgeschritten, aber ich stehe noch voll im Berufsleben und bin noch nicht stigmatisiert von der Erkrankung ( abgesehen von zeitweisen dünnen Haupthaar durch Taxotere im letzten Jahr ). Unser Sohn bemerkt zwar, dass ich zeitweise deutlich abgespannt bin, was zum Teil durch den Testosteronentzug aber auch durch die Arbeitsbelastung bedingt ist.

Unser Sohn ist z.Zt. selbst psychisch belastet durch einen Schulwechsel und gefährdeter Versetzung, er ist ausserdem gehbehindert.

Ich bin der Meinung, dass unserer Sohn psychisch in eine tiefes Loch fallen würde, wenn ich Ihm von meiner Erkrankung erzähle . Zumal er genau weiss, dass Krebs eine ernste Erkrankung ist ( Beispielzitat " unserer Lehrer hat erzählt, wenn ein Krebskranker Metastasen hat kann man schon einen Sarg bestellen, stimmt das Papa ? "). Deshalb würde ich ihm erst so spät wie möglich von meiner Erkrankung erzählen, um nicht unnötige Verlustängste bei ihm auszulösen.

Meine Frau meint, ich sollte unserem Sohn meine Erkrankung mitteilen sonst fühle er sich später praktisch jahrenlang betrogen und hätte kein Vertrauen mehr zu uns.

Was ist Eure Meinung, oder kann jemand seine Erfahrung mitteilen ?

Gruss Berntt

----------


## BurgerH

Hallo Berntt,

ich bin für Offenheit. Auch wenn Du Deinem Sohn nichts erzählst  von Deiner Krankheit, wird er spüren, dass mit Dir etwas nicht stimmt.

Gruß

Hansjörg Burger

----------


## Klaus48

Hallo Berntt,




> Beispielzitat " unserer Lehrer hat erzählt, wenn ein Krebskranker Metastasen hat kann man schon einen Sarg bestellen, stimmt das Papa ?


Ich möchte annehmen, dass dein Sohn ohnehin schon mehr über die Krankheit weiss, als du glaubst! Warum sollte er sonst so eine Frage stellen?

Ich bin auch für Offenheit den Kindern gegenüber. Verheimlichen kann man in einem gemeinsamen Haushalt ohnehin nicht alles. 

Viele Grüße

Klaus

----------


## hartmuth

Hallo Berntt,
ich sehe das so wie Hans-Jörg. Du kannst Verwandten oder Bekannten die Sache verheimlichen, wenn Du dies wünschst. Das klappt vielleicht, weil die nicht im Hause wohnen und Dich täglich erleben.
Dein Sohn jedoch wird früher oder später etwas mitkriegen und macht sich dann vielleicht noch mehr Gedanken, wenn der Vater nichts sagen will.

Grüße
Hartmut

----------


## Patrick

Sorry,

ich sehe das etwas anders und hat nichts mit " Kinder anlügen " zu tun.

Das Kind hier ist erst 14, befindet sich selbst in einer physischen Krise und dann noch die Belastung... "Papa hat Krebs..."

Meine Meinung wäre, das Thema so gut wie möglich vom Kind fernhalten um es nicht den Todesängsten auszusetzen oder aber schonungslose Offenheit,
d.h. mit den Hinweisen was alles passieren kann.

Ich persönlich habe mich erst zwei Tage vor Behandlungsbeginn "geoutet",
kann aber verstehen wenn jemand das anders sieht und es ggf. auch anders haben möchte da er evtl. auch nicht allein mit der Situation klar kommt.

Wenn der Sohn 17 oder 18 wäre würde ich ggf. auch anders Entscheiden,
aber mit 14 in der Situation... ? 
Letztendlich wirst du dich mit deiner Frau auf eine gemeinsame Entscheidung festlegen müssen.
Was aber auf keinen Fall sein sollte ist, das dein Sohn ggf. von Fremden und dazu zähle ich auch die Verwandtschaft Kenntnis über deine Krankheit erhält. Das solltest du 100%ig ausschliessen.

LG

----------


## Monika.l

Hallo

Ich würde es noch nicht sagen,denn Ich bin 36 Jahre,mein Papa ist 56 Jahre,und als ich es erfahren habe,ist für mich eine Welt zusammen gebrochen,ich konnte an nichts anderes denken,meine Kinder´(11) haben dies mitbekommen und haben seither in der Schule auch voll nachgelassen,ich denke das es besser ist noch nichts zu sagen.

Gruß Monika

----------


## Anemone

Hallo Berntt
nach meinen Erfahrungen kann ich Euch nur raten, Euren Sohn nicht mit der Diagnose zu belasten. Meine Kinder sind 10,13 und 20. Meine Mutter und Schwester sowie mein Mann haben Krebs. Zuerst hatte meine Schwester vor drei Jahren die Diagnose erfahren, dann meine Mutter, die schon sehr durch die Krankheit gezeichnet war. Beide Krankheitsgeschichten haben meine Kinder mitbekommen. Als ich dann letztes Jahr mit Verdacht auf Schildrüsenkrebs operiert werden musste, habe ich lange gezögert, es meinen Kindern mitzuteilen. Leider tat ich es dann doch. meine Kinder waren bereits so traumatisiert durch die Krebsdiagnosen der Verwandten, dass diese unglaubliche Ängste um mich ausgestanden haben. Die waren völlig fertig. Und es war nur der Verdacht, der sich nicht bestätigte.
Als jetzt mein Mann erkrankte, haben meine Kinder den "Rest" bekommen. Um es kurz zu machen. meine Kinder fragten laufend, ob mein Mann sterben müsste.(Und man kann ja leider nicht immer eindeutig nein sagen.). Laufend kamen meine Kinder plötzlich an und fragten mich ob irgendwelche harmlosen Symptome "Krebs" sein könnten. Ob sie selbst Krebs bekommen könnten etc. Also zu der Sorge um Angehörige kam die Angst um den eigenen Körper. Wenn ich nur sage, ich muss zum Arzt, ist die nächste Frage, ob ich was Schlimmes hätte.
Es sind doch noch Kinder und die möchte man doch so gut es geht schützen. 
Man wird spüren, wenn der rechte Zeitpunkt kommt. Man muss bei Kindern immer damit rechnen, dass sie Fragen stellen, die man selbst nicht beantworten kann. Das führt zu einer ungeheuren Verunsicherung. Wenn ein Kind fragt, ob man geheilt wird, was will man im Zweifelsfall antworten? Eltern sind die Basis für ein gesundes Aufwachsen der Kinder, die Stabilität und sicherer Anker. So lange wie möglich und vertretbar sollten wir den Kindern diese Basis  schenken.
Anemone

----------


## Tochter75

Ich würde einen Mittelweg wählen: 

Die meisten Angehörigen, egal ob Kinder oder Erwachsene, sind sehr feinfühlig und merken, wenn etwas nicht stimmt. Oft wissen sie es sehr genau, aber bis die ersten Fragen kommen, vergeht Zeit und es sind sehr zaghafte Fragen. Ich würde sehr sensibel auf evt. Fragen, auch versteckte, achten und die dann sehr ehrlich beantworten, aber immer so, dass genügend Hoffnung bleibt. 

Auf keinen Fall würde ich auf eine direkte Frage, z.B. "Papa, ist mit dir alles in Ordnung?" lügen, sondern wohldosiert die Wahrheit langsam einträufeln lassen. Man muss ja nicht sofort mit der Tür ins Haus fallen, aber eine Lüge würde schnell durchschaut werden und die würde den Jungen vermutlich noch mehr belasten, weil er dann grübeln könnte, was wohl so Schreckliches ist, dass ihm nicht offen geantwortet wird. Die schlimmste Wahrheit ist oft besser als die quälende Ungewissheit, die einen von innen auffrisst. 

Wenn er nicht fragt, würde ich ihn dennoch gut im Blick behalten, ob er nicht doch etwas ahnt und wenn das so ist, ihn selbst fragen, wie es ihm geht, was in ihm vorgeht.

Gruß, Melanie

----------


## Tinka

Hallo Berntt,

ich würde sagen, dass es grundsätzlich aufs Kind ankommt. Mit Sicherheit gibt es Kinder, die die Wahrheit nicht gut vertragen, vor allem, wenn sie anderweitig vorbelastet sind. Du kannst Deinen Sohn am besten einschätzen.

Wir waren mit den Kindern immer offen, haben nie etwas verschwiegen, das wäre auch gar nicht gegangen. Zum Zeitpunkt der Diagnose waren sie sechs und acht Jahre alt, und als Michael starb gerade mal acht und zehn. Ein nicht offener Umgang mit ihnen wäre für uns niemals in Frage gekommen, dafür konnten und können wir auch gar nicht gut genug schauspielern. Gerade Kinder haben so feine Antennen und den Vorwurf "Warum habt Ihr uns damals angelogen/alles verschwiegen?" würde ich mir niemals von meinen Söhnen anhören wollen.

Durch den offenen Umgang mit der Krankheit, dem Verfall und letztlich dem Tod und der Trauer hatten wir alle einen sehr guten Weg, auch wenn er hart war und ist. Aber, wie gesagt, entscheiden musst Du das ganz alleine, wir kennen Deinen Sohn ja nicht.

Denke nicht nur an das Heute, sondern auch an das, was in Zukunft sein könnte und ob es im späteren Leben für Deinen Sohn eine große Belastung sein könnte, dass er aus diesem Teil Eures gemeinsamen Lebens ausgeklammert wurde.

Liebe Grüße
Andrea

----------


## FranzHeinrich

Guten Abend Berntt,

Du schreibst über Euren Sohn:

_Zumal er genau weiss, dass Krebs eine ernste Erkrankung ist ( Beispielzitat " unserer Lehrer hat erzählt, wenn ein Krebskranker Metastasen hat kann man schon einen Sarg bestellen, stimmt das Papa ? "). Deshalb würde ich ihm erst so spät wie möglich von meiner Erkrankung erzählen, um nicht unnötige Verlustängste bei ihm auszulösen._

Ich denke diese Ängste hat er schon und daher hat er vielleicht seine eigenen Ängste seinem Lehrer "in den Mund" gelegt? Ansonsten wäre es schon recht heftig, wenn ein Lehrer solche Sätze verkünden würde und Kindern die Hoffnung und das Vertrauen so pauschal und unqualifiziert zerstört. Vielleicht wäre Eurer Sohn sehr froh mit Euch darüber sprechen zu können.

So wie ich Deine PK-Historie gelesen habe, weiß oder ahnt Euer Sohn viel mehr als Ihr glaubt.

Ich habe auch einen Sohn und mein Mann ist an den Folgen von Blasenkrebs gestorben. Wir Drei haben das von Anfang bis Ende gemeinsam durchgestanden. Bei allen Belastungen war es auch eine wirklich gute Erfahrung, das wir es gemeinsam "aushalten" konnten. 

Aber eigentlich möchte ich keinen konkreten Rat geben, Ihr als Eltern kennt Euren Jungen am allerbesten!

Ihr trefft bestimmt eine gute Entscheidung.

Viele Grüße
Rena

----------


## Olli Tho-Jo

Ich habe meiner Tochter, 13, gar nichts verheimlicht, sondern bin ganz offen mit dem Thema umgegangen. Ich habe durch meine Tochter etwas erfahren, was ich niemals missen möchte: Kinder können auf ganz einfache Weise mehr Trost spenden als jeder Freund und gar die Ehefrau/Lebensgefährtin, durch ihre bedingungslose Liebe. Das hat mir sehr geholfen und mir für vieles die Augen geöffnet! Schicksalsschläge (und dazu zähle ich hier mal Krebs) schweißen zusammen und wir sind gestärkt in die Situation hinein gegangen.

----------


## Daniel Schmidt

> Hallo,
> 
> Zur Situation: Meine Erkrankung ist zwar fortgeschritten, aber ich stehe noch voll im Berufsleben und bin noch nicht stigmatisiert von der Erkrankung ( abgesehen von zeitweisen dünnen Haupthaar durch Taxotere im letzten Jahr ). Unser Sohn bemerkt zwar, dass ich zeitweise deutlich abgespannt bin, was zum Teil durch den Testosteronentzug aber auch durch die Arbeitsbelastung bedingt ist.
> 
> Unser Sohn ist z.Zt. selbst psychisch belastet durch einen Schulwechsel und gefährdeter Versetzung, er ist ausserdem gehbehindert.
> 
> Ich bin der Meinung, dass unserer Sohn psychisch in eine tiefes Loch fallen würde, wenn ich Ihm von meiner Erkrankung erzähle . Zumal er genau weiss, dass Krebs eine ernste Erkrankung ist ( Beispielzitat " unserer Lehrer hat erzählt, wenn ein Krebskranker Metastasen hat kann man schon einen Sarg bestellen, stimmt das Papa ? "). Deshalb würde ich ihm erst so spät wie möglich von meiner Erkrankung erzählen, um nicht unnötige Verlustängste bei ihm auszulösen.
> 
> Meine Frau meint, ich sollte unserem Sohn meine Erkrankung mitteilen sonst fühle er sich später praktisch jahrenlang betrogen und hätte kein Vertrauen mehr zu uns.
> ...


Ich denke grundsätlich, dass man mit den Kindern offen sprechen muss.
Allerdings hängt es natürlich davon ab, wie die jetzige Erkrankung ist und wie die Aussichten auf Heilung sind.

*Bei der geschilderten Erkrankung im Profil, handelt es sich um einen hormonrefraktären Prostatakrebs, der auch auf die Chemotherapie nicht sonderlich angesprochen hat.*
*Das die Aussichten dementsprechend nicht rosig sind, denke ich, ist klar. Die Zeit, die bleibt ist nicht sehr lang. Das muss man einfach so sehen und man sollte davon einfach ausgehen.*

Nun ist die Frage was das Beste für den Sohn ist. 
Weiter nichts zu wissen, bis an einem Tag der Vater im schlechten Allgemeinzustand im Krankenhaus liegt und das Ende relativ nah ist?
Oder sollte der Sohn wissen worum es geht, so dass er die Zeit, wo es dem Vater noch gut geht, mit ihm sinnvoll zu gestalten.
Eventuell wird das Verhältnis zum Sohn besser, wenn die Krebserkrankung angesprochen wird. Eventuell merkt der Sohn auch, dass er seine Probleme packen muss, weil es eben auch grössere Probleme in der Familie gibt.
Man kann auch über später reden, welche Aufgaben der Sohn übernehmen möchte, was er mit seinem Leben anfangen will, was er schon immer mit seinem Vater besprechen wollte, aber vielleicht nie die Chance oder den Mut hatte.
Ganz klar, kann die Konfrontation des Sohnes mit der Erkrankung des Vaters jetzt eine schwere Hürde sein. Ganz klar, kann ihn diese auch traumatisieren. Aber wie soll denn der Sohn den Vater in Erinnerung behalten? Als jemand der offen war und die Sachen angesprochen hat oder als jemanden, dem es auf einmal ganz schlecht ging und kurz darauf alles vorbei war.

Es gibt Psychologen, die in solchen Situationen auch hilfreich sein können. Man kann auch solche Hilfe in Anspruch nehmen.

----------


## AnneChristin

Hallo Berntt,

ich schreibe aus der Sicht einer Tochter. Als bei meinem Vater 1999 
Prostata-Ca festgestellt wurde war ich 14 Jahre alt. 
Meine Eltern haben mir die Erkrankung nie verschwiegen und das finde ich
auch im Nachhinein genau richtig. Wir hatten immer ein sehr enges, liebevolles Familienleben und ich hätte die Sorgen und Ängste bestimmt mitbekommen.

Es ist schwer, verdammt schwer, als Kind mit so einer Diagnose zu leben. Die Angst um meinen Vater hat mich all' die Jahre begleitet. Dennoch denke ich, konnte ich ihm auch helfen. Ich habe ihm Mut zugesprochen, habe mich viel mit der Krankheit beschäftigt, neue Therapien gesucht und ihm gezeigt, was man zusätzl. zur normalen Medizin machen kann. Gerade hier im Forum habe ich viele nützliche Ratschläge bekommen.

Letzendlich musst du selbst entscheiden ob du es deinem Sohn sagen wirst und wenn ja, wird es nicht leicht für ihn. Aber man kann nie wissen, wie die Krankheit verläuft und wann es vielleicht irgendwann doch nicht mehr weiter geht. Für deinen Sohn wäre es aus meiner Sicht sehr wichtig, jede Minute mit seinem Vater zu genießen und zu leben. 

So eine Diagnose erschüttert das Leben und es ist nichts mehr wie vorher. Aber man kann als Familie auch viel daraus lernen und noch enger zusammen wachsen. 
Ich bin dankbar, dass ich auch nach Diagnose noch viele schöne Jahre mit meinem Vater hatte und sie, auch immer bewusst mit dieser Erkrankung, gelebt und genossen habe.

Alles Liebe für dich!

----------


## Wolfgang B

Kinder haben ein eigenes Gespühr dafür, wenn es einem Elternteil nicht gut geht, von daher ist es nicht ratsam den Kindern etwas zu erzählen, was dem, was signalisiert wird nicht entspricht. Zuzugeben, dass man krank ist, wird von Kindern als ehrliche Antwort empfangen. Auf die Frage, wie schlimm, ist es durchaus legitim zu antworten, ich weiß es nicht, bis ich es weiß, habe ich aber ein bisschen Bammel, aber ich habe ja euch. Als ich meinen Schlaganfall hatte, hat mein 7jähriger Sohn mich gefunden und ich kam in erklährungsnot, aber der Hinweis, es geht vorbei, hat enorm beruhigt. Ich war 34 bzw 36 Jahre  alt als meine Eltern starben und trotz einer gewissen Reife hat es mich umgehauen, weil sie zu dem Zeitpunkt beide erst um die 60 waren. Der Zeitpunkt, an dem es nicht zu übersehen ist, ist früh genug mit der Wahrheit rauszurücken, aber nie abstreiten, dass Du krank bist.

----------


## jürgvw

Hallo Berntt,

als ich im September 2000 meine Disgnose bekam (PSA > 200, LK-Metastasen), da gab es bei uns sofort eine "Familienversammlung", das heisst, die beiden Töchter schwirrten aus allen Richtungen zu meiner Frau und zu mir. Dass die damals 7 Jahre alte Enkelin dabei war, das betrachtetetn wir alle als selbstverständlich.

Zugegeben, die Stimmung war damals gedrückt, vor allem meine Frau litt sehr unter dem ärztlichen Bescheid. Ob die Enkelin damals ganz genau begriff, um was es letzlich ging (oder hätte gehen können), das muss ich offen lassen. Sie ist aber seither sehr interessiert, darüber im Bild zu sein, wie es mir geht (ich muss ihr jeweils die neusten PSA-Werte per SMS senden), und sie spricht auch ganz gern mit mir über die Krankheit. 

Nie habe ich das Gefühl gehabt, man hätte sie damals im Herbst 2000 ausschliessen sollen, sondern ich bin überzeugt, dass sie uns das übel genommen hätte.

Was bleibt: Alle Menschen reagieren anders, und was bei meiner Enkelin richtig war, das könnte bei Deinem Sohn falsch sein. Obwohl ich glaube, es würde ihm nichts schaden, nicht plötzlich vor einer Katastrophe stehen zu müssen. Meiner Eneklin, die jetzt 16 ist, könnten wir übrigens nichts vormachen; die würde misstrauisch werden...

Beste Grüsse

Jürg

----------


## Günter55

Hallo Benrtt!
ich kenne leider beide Seiten. Mein Vater erkrankte als ich 13 Jahre alt und starb als 17 Jahre alt war. Allerdings nicht an Krebs. Man hat mir so ziemlich alles bis zu seinem Tod verheimlicht. Aber ich habe viel geahnt und manchmal fürchterliche Verlustängste gehabt, die mich bis heute in Form von Alpträumen verfolgen. Da die Erkrankung meines Vaters aber konsequent verschwiegen oder verniedlicht wurde, konnte ich mit Niemanden über meine Ängste reden und konnte auch nie Abschied nehmen.

Als ich vor 2 Monaten die PK-Diagnose erhielt, habe ich meine 2 Söhne sofort davon unterrichtet. Sie sind allendings schon über 18 Jahre.

Glaube mir, dein Sohn ahnt, was los ist, kann es aber nicht einschätzen. Es wird ihn sein ganzes Leben begleiten. Im Zweifelsfall solltest du dir Hilfe holen. Google mal nach Psycho-Onkologische Beratungsstellen. Diese beraten auch Angehörige.

Liebe Grüße
Günter

----------


## jürgvw

Hallo Berntt,

das Problem, welches Du zur Diskussion gestellt hast, beschäftigt auch Spezialisten in den USA, welche eine Studie an der Georgetown University veröffentlkicht haben. Du findest sie unter 

*http://www.journalonko.de/newsview.php?id=3301*

und das Ergebnis könnte mithelfen, Dein Problerm zu lösen.

Gruss

Jürg

----------


## SabiMa

Hallo!

Ich würde das meinem Kind noch nicht sagen, ich bin zwar nicht dafür das man die Kinder anlügt aber ich weiß wie es sich anfühlt. Als ich erfahren habe was mein Papa hat (16) war ich total zerbrochen. Ich habe Nachts nur geweint und in der Schule hatte ich ganz schlechte Ergebnisse, ich habe mich sogar einmal mit meine Klassenlehrerin gestritten weil sie mir helfen wollte und ich wollte das nicht. Wenn dein Sohn jetzt auch psychische Probleme erlebt dann solltest du ein bisschen noch warten bis diese Probleme vorbei sind.

----------


## Berntt

Hallo,

vielen Dank für Eure Beiträge. Die Beiträge von Anemone und Sabima stellten genau meine Befürchtungen dar.

Vor ca. 2 Wochen habe ich meinem Sohn von meiner Erkrankung erzählt. Wir haben uns lange in den Armen gelegen und geweint. Natürlich hat er grosse Angst vor der Zukunft.

Nun kennt er persönlich keine Männer mit Prostatakrebs und deren Verlauf. Als ich ihm erzählte, dass auch "James Bond" ( Roger Moore, Soan Connery ) und ein Schauspieler aus dem " A-Team" ( Dirk Benedict ) seit Jahren mit Prostatakrebs leben, ebenso Berlusconi und Robert de Nero, hat ihn das tatsächlich beruhigt. 

Die Entwicklung seit meinem Geständnis hat mich überrascht. Unser Verhältnis hat sich seit dem gebessert, er ist überhaupt sich depressiv geworden. Natürlich spürt er Unsicherheit vor der Zukunft, was sich aber nicht in einer gedrückten bzw. depressiven Stimmung äussert. Das Gegenteil ist eher der Fall. Und wir können jetzt endlich offen reden.

Nochmals Dank an Allen. Ich bin selbst auch froh,dass es endlich raus ist.

Gruss Berntt

----------


## Günter55

Hallo Berntt!

Es freut mich, dass du diesen Weg gegangen bist. Es wird so oder so nicht leicht für deinen Sohn. Aber nutze die Zeit und gebe deinem Sohn soviel du kannst. Er kann jetzt die Situation einschätzen und fühlt sich nicht mehr ausgeschlossen. Aber pass auf, er wird noch Krisen bekommen. Und erkläre ihm deine Entscheidungen bez. Therapie etc.

Ich wünsche euch alles Gute
Günter

----------


## Anonymous1

Hallo Berntt, ganz ganz großes Kompliment für Dich und Deinen Sohn. Ihr werdet in der Krise auch die Chancen finden, dafür wünsche ich Euch alles erdenklich Gute.

----------


## SabiMa

> Als ich ihm erzählte, dass auch "James Bond" ( Roger Moore, Soan Connery ) und ein Schauspieler aus dem " A-Team" ( Dirk Benedict ) seit Jahren mit Prostatakrebs leben, ebenso Berlusconi und Robert de Nero, hat ihn das tatsächlich beruhigt.


Hallo Berntt,

War eine super Idee, Beispiele zu geben die auch an Prostatakrebs leiden. Und wenn eure Beziehung noch besser ist, ist es dir auch jetzt leichter weiterzukämpfen. Gute besserung wünsch ich dir und viel Kraft

----------

